# Selling service truck in CT, ambulance filled with PP items



## Andrewsmfg (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm no longer doing much prerervation work, and am selling a truck I had setup for a crew doing work. Its a 1995 F350 diesel former ambulance. Don't laugh, it was ideal for what we were doing at the time. Theis truck would go to initials, and was filled with everything for rekeys, winterizations, plumbing repairs, initial cleanings, etc. I have a 200psi 30ga compressor mounted in it with hose reels for wintz, a generator for running the compressor, and a 200W pure sine inverter for running power inside the truck. 
Desk in the back was ideal for uploading photos and keeping a mobile office while one of the guys drive to the next property. I still have a few dozen locks, stocks of cover plates, slider locks, hasps, antifreeze, hose caps etc. 

Any interest let me know. $2800 without any tools or supplies,. 
see ad for pics and more info. I'll upload interior pics soon.

http://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/4596451203.html


----------



## IPS (May 24, 2015)

Andrewsmfg said:


> I'm no longer doing much prerervation work, and am selling a truck I had setup for a crew doing work. Its a 1995 F350 diesel former ambulance. Don't laugh, it was ideal for what we were doing at the time. Theis truck would go to initials, and was filled with everything for rekeys, winterizations, plumbing repairs, initial cleanings, etc. I have a 200psi 30ga compressor mounted in it with hose reels for wintz, a generator for running the compressor, and a 200W pure sine inverter for running power inside the truck.
> Desk in the back was ideal for uploading photos and keeping a mobile office while one of the guys drive to the next property. I still have a few dozen locks, stocks of cover plates, slider locks, hasps, antifreeze, hose caps etc.
> 
> Any interest let me know. $2800 without any tools or supplies,.
> ...



Long shot, but do you have any picture you can share with us? I would love to see the layout of this mobile!


----------



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

There is nothing here

No web page for this address

404 Error



_____________
( return to )
( craigslist )
( homepage? )
------------- 
O 
O ^__^
o (oo)\_______
(__)\ )\/\
||----w |
|| ||


----------



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

Your not to far from me. (ri) what outfit were you with?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Do you realize you 2 are responding to a for sale post that is over a year and a half old? I'm certain Mr. Andrewsmfg is long gone by now.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

lol. Nope, didn't see that. It popped up in my "new posts" feed. :vs_frown:


----------



## Andrewsmfg (Dec 13, 2012)

Long sold. Looked like....an ambulance


----------

